# Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library Runtime error



## Hagakure (20. Dezember 2003)

Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library Runtime error 
Seit kurzem habe ich Adobe Encore DVD erworben und gleich eine fatale fehler meldung erhalten.
Und zwar äusert sich diese so , das ich nach dem erstellen eines Menüs und verlinken des Menü buttons mit dem eigentlichen Film zum brenen auf DVD übergehe .

Und dann erhalte ich diese Fehlermeldungen:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library

Runtime Error !

Programe:C\ Programe\ Adobe \ Encore DVD 1.0\ Encore DVD. exe

abnormal program termination
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und die zweite:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adobe EncoreDVD... Fehler in anwendung

Die Anweisung in "0x03e77d55" verweist auf speicher in "0x00000004"
Der vorgang "read" konnte nicht auf dem Speicher durchgeführt werden.
klicken sie auf ok um das program zu beenden.


Please help das ding war nicht billig und möchte wissen ob es an der software oder an meinem rechner liegt , was ich eher vermute .


Ich flehe euch an gebt mir eine simple lösung für dieses problem .
Danke im vorraus für jede sinnvolle post !


----------

